# Name Change...



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Well, I made it into the new and improved site here. It took several tries to get my password set up, and I've noticed that they've changed my name. I was formerly known on this board as Madge, but now apparently I have a new name. I think it's xoxox, but am not sure. That's why I'm writing this message. Want to see what I'm called here now.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Yep, apparently I'm now xoxox instead of Madge. I liked my old name better. How can I get my old name back. Anyone?Cvoor, cindybell, where are you?


xoxox said:


> Well, I made it into the new and improved site here. It took several tries to get my password set up, and I've noticed that they've changed my name. I was formerly known on this board as Madge, but now apparently I have a new name. I think it's xoxox, but am not sure. That's why I'm writing this message. Want to see what I'm called here now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Click "My controls" above the top of the thead.Look down the left sideClick "Change Display Name"Then follow the directions to change the display name.K.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

madge - it is because you were registered twice with the same email address. We will delete the xoxox account. Please request your password again so that you can login as madge.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, thanks Kathleen and Jeff. I kept being refused when I tried to register, and I guess I tried to re-register once too often. In my frustration, I kept trying different names. Now I apparently am Madge again, but have to jump through one more hoop...changing my password to something shorter than 16 characters. I hope that will work.


----------



## DeanG (Sep 3, 2013)

How do I change my name from my email address to "Guest_Dean"?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well Guest_ would mean your account has been deactivated. I can change your display name, but you can't do it yourself. I'll see if DeanG or DeanWS is available if Dean isn't by itself your log in info won't change.

Back...

DeanG was available, if you want that to be something different let me know.


----------

